

Loginned (Dude - we're famous) - telemachos
http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=2393

======
telemachos
I would be happy that he mentioned Hacker News, except that I think this
refers (partially) to us:

 _Really, the only thing worthy of note in this whole discussion is the fact
that it's taking place. This reinforces our usual points about the social
psychology of peeving, and the odd mismatch between the popular enthusiasm for
linguistic analysis and the lack of competent attention to teaching the
relevant concepts and skills._

Yeah, well, says you, Liberman.

